# جهاز الحشوة الضوئية للأسنان Light Cure



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2006)

يستخدم هذا الجهاز لحشوة الأسنان الأمامية بسبب اوجه التشابه مع لون السن . وغالبا ما توضع 

في الواجهه الأمامية واسطح الأسنان .









المكونات:

1-القاعدة : وتشمل محول 12 فولت DC وبورد عبارة من منظم للتيار ومؤقت .

2-المقبض: عبارة عن مصباح هالوجين 12 فولت DC 75-100W ايضا مع انبوب الياف بصرية

خليوية تنقل الأضاءة من المصباح بشكل مركز . مع فلتر لأمتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهي

المصدر لتصلب الحشوة .وعدسة لوقاية العين . تتم العملية بواسطة سويج كهربائي مثبت بالمقبض .

وهناك مروحة لتبريد المصباح تبدأ العمل عند توصيل الدائرة .

3- السلك : الذي ينقل الكهربائية .ويصنع من الفضة الخالصة ليتحمل 10 امبير .

مبدأ العمل : الضغط على ازر الكهربائي في المقبض . يبدأ المصباح الهالوجيني بألأنارة وبتسليط

الضوء على الحشوة الموضوعة على السن .

يبدأ المؤقت الزمني بأصدر صوت او رنين كل 10 ثواني . وحسب الوقت لتصلب الحشوة .

وعند الأنتهاء تبقى المروحة تعمل لمدة 2-3 دقائق لتبريد المصباح لكي يرجع الى درجة

حرارته الأصلية او الأعتيادية .

وحديثا ونتيجة التطور العلمي في مجال الطب استغنى عن هذا الجهاز لكلفته وكثرة اجزأه .

صمم جهاز يعمل بواسطة Led لا يستهلك كهربائية كالجهاز المذكور اعلاه يمكن حمله بالجيب

لا يحتوي على مصباح ولا مروحة تبريد ولا اسلاك ممكن ان يعمل بالبطارية .

وفي الختام السلام ,وجهاز طبي اخر . 


البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

مشكور 00000وعاشت ايدك ابو احمد


----------



## Bioengineer (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك ..

كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع لاني لا ملك عنه معلومات

للامانه مواضيع قيمه...

وجدتها دفنت في اعماق المنتدى..

غصت في الاعماق فوجد الكثير من الكنوز..


----------



## omarel3araby (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات بس ممكن تدينا معلومات أكتر عن الانواع الى بتشتغل أرجون ليزر والنوع led cure light


----------



## anlaser (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ عمر ان اركون ليزر تكلفة المادية عالية وكذلك حجم الجهاز كبير مقارنة مع الجهاز القديم لذا استعيض عنه laser diod او بالتردد الثلاثي لجهاز Nd:yag laser ,وهو استخدام بلورة لا خطية فتعطي طول موجي يعمل بالاشعة الفوق بنفسجية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ anlaser .
تحية طيبة .

ربما ما ذكرته يجهله البعض من معلومات هل ممكن ان تعطينا وصف دقيق للجهاز ومبدأ عمله

وامتيازاته من ناحية الكلفة والأنجاز والكفاءة ليتسنى للبعض الأخر مناقشته والرد عليه .

اتوافقني الرأي والصواب .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والموفقية .

ننتظر جديدك .


البغدادي


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي شكري 

ننتظر منك الافاده اخي anlaser


----------



## anlaser (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوتي تحي طيبه ... 
تعتبر تكنولوجيا الليزر من العلوم المتطورة التي تدخل في العديد من التطبيقات مثل استخدام الليزر في التطبيقات الطبية والاتصالات والأبحاث العلمية والهندسية في البداية جهاز الليزر مكون من ثلاث اجزاء رئيسية



1- المادة الفعالة
2- المرنان
3- جهاز الضخ

يصنف الليزر حسب نوع المادة الفعالة (صلب وغازي وكيميائي و شبه موصل)
مبدئيا ما هو الاركون ليزر
الاركون ليزر يعتبر من النوع الغازي حيث يوضع الغاز في انبوب زجاجي 
جهاز الضخ للاركون ليزر من نوع التفريغ الغازي وهو عبارة عن مجهز قدرة يجهز الانبوب الزجاجي من خلال اقطاب كهربائية توضع في نهايتي الانبوب بفولتية عالية.


----------



## أبو العز السوري (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا............................


----------



## anlaser (23 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضان مبارك وان شاء الله يعوده على امتنا بالخير والبركة

ان الطول الموجي للاركون ليزر هو 532 نانومتر وهو يساوي نصف الطول الموجي لليزر nd:yag وهذا النوع الاخير هو من نوع الصلب حيث يتكون من بلورة الياك وطريقة الضخ لمثل هذا النوع هو باستخدام المصابيح الوميضية وفرقه عن الاركون ليزر انه اكثر استقرارا وارخص ثمنا واقل حجما


----------



## م.الدمشقي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

في الاجهزه الحديثه يتم تكوين الارجون ليزر من جهاز ياج ليزر ومنشور
حيث ان الطول الموجي للياج ليزر 1064 نانوميتر يقوم المنشور بقسم الاشعه الى اثنين فينتج ليزر له طول موجي 532 نانوميتر وهو الطول الموجي للارجون وبذلك اصبحت اجهزة الارجون ليزر صغيرة الحجم ورخيصة الثمن وذات عمر اطول


----------



## omarel3araby (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا منون جدا على الاهتمام والرد على وعلى العموم أنا عملت بحث ووجدت أربع أنواع مع مقارنة بينهم وهما
1.	Conventional Curing Light:
Conventional Curing lights use a halogen lamp to generate a white light which is then filtered so that only blue light in the 400 to 500 manometer range is emitted from the tip.
2.	Plasma Arc Curing Lights
The light source in a plasma arc unit is a Xenon bulb that functions very similar to the commonplace object pictured in Figure 3. Two probes create a large voltage potential that ionizes the gas (plasma) and creates a spark, which emits light (arc). 
3.	Argon Lasers curing lights
Argon lasers emit a blue light with a very narrow wavelength distribution Lasers are capable of emitting a collimated beam of light that can travel long distances without dispersing.
4.	LED curing lights
Light-emitting diode used to produce the blue light


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*Plasma Arc Curing Light*

ألأخ عمر .
رمضان كريم .

ممكن تفصيل اكثر حول النوع الثاني وبالعربي ليتسنى للباقين استيعابه .

تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhamdaniya (26 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات 

وفقكم الله


----------



## عقيل التقني (22 يونيو 2007)

انا اشكركم واشكر جهودكم والى امام وبارك الله طريقكم ونورة بنورة يارب


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

استاذي المشرف شكري محمد نوري كنت افتكر ان هذا الضوء هو ليزر واليوم عرفته انه اشعه فوق البنفسجيه حيث يوجد فلتر لامتصاصها
ولكن هذه الاشعه خطيره ؟ هل انتا معي في خطورتها الكبيره

شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

خليوية؟ ما هي الخليويه؟
وهل توضع هذه العدسه علي العين لحمايتها؟

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2007)

الاخ ريمون .

حول الاشعة فوق البنفسجية اطلع على هذا الربط .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37284&highlight=%C7%D4%DA%C9+%C7%E1%C8%E4%DD%D3%CC%ED%C9

اما الخيوية هي الياف زجاجية متراصة تنقل الأضاءة 100% .

مع تحياتي وشكري وتقديري ,

البغدادي .


----------



## هيام محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندسه الطب (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المساهمه المفيده 
ولكن انا بحاجه الى المزيد من التفاصيل كالدائره الالكترونيه للجهاز وخاصه لنوع led light cure
ارجو الرد وبالسرعه الممكنه
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## omarel3araby (9 يناير 2008)

مهندسه الطب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذه المساهمه المفيده
> ولكن انا بحاجه الى المزيد من التفاصيل كالدائره الالكترونيه للجهاز وخاصه لنوع led light cure
> ارجو الرد وبالسرعه الممكنه
> مع جزيل الشكر



أيه ضرورية أحتياجك للديرة الكهربية للجهزة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يناير 2008)

مهندسه الطب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذه المساهمه المفيده
> ولكن انا بحاجه الى المزيد من التفاصيل كالدائره الالكترونيه للجهاز وخاصه لنوع led light cure
> ارجو الرد وبالسرعه الممكنه
> مع جزيل الشكر



تحياتي .

مع الأسف لم اجد الدائرة الألكترونية للجهاز وسوف اضعها ان شاء الله حالما تتوفر .


البغدادي .


----------



## نبيل الجبري (9 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وزادنا من علمك


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخي أبو أحمد والله أنا أحب الهندسة الطبية


----------



## fomari6 (5 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot Mr. Albaghdadi 

One Comment .If there are some interested English or arabic website added to your subject ,it will be amazing .You can apply this idea in your next medical device.
The reasone is that there are some readers prefer having additional resources .
You give them the hand to understand the basic of the device ,and that is brilliant.

Jazak Allah Alkher


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير............

وشكراا.


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (23 أبريل 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (23 أبريل 2008)

thanks a loooooooooooooooooot


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع تحفة وشكرا لك من اضاف فيه


----------



## Hamada yahia (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hamada yahia (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد معرفة كراسى الأسنان الطبية المعروضه في السوق وشكرا


----------



## Hamada yahia (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد معرفة كراسى الأسنان الطبية المعروضه في السوق وشكرا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء بالنسبة لجهاز الحشوة الضوئية فانني اود ان اعقب على موضوع مبدا عمل الجهاز وهو انه يبعث تردد موجة بنفسجية معينة تؤثر على مادة الحشوة وتعمل على الاسراع بتصلبها والذي هو بحدود 45 ثانية الى دقيقتين والفلتر الموجود قبل الفايبر الضوئي هو لامتصاص كل الطيف الضوئي والسماح لمرور الحزمة البنفسجية والتي بتردد معين لا اعرفه بالتحديد ونلاحظ وجود فلتر برتقالي على شكل قرص حول الفايبر لكي يمنع وصول الموجات المنعكسة من فم المريض الى الطبيب لكونه يتعامل مع الجهاز يوميا واكثر من مرة في اليوم الواحد اما بالنسبة للجهاز المتنقل فهو يستعمل دايود ضوئي يرسل الموجة البنفسجية الخاصة بالضبط و لا حاجة الى الليزر هنا لاننا نحتاج الى موجة بنفسجية فقط لغرض تجفيف الحشوة بسرعة للسماح للمريض بممارسة حياته الطبيعية باسرع وقت.
مع تحياتي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*UV LEDs*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني الاعزاء بالنسبة للدايود الضوئي المشع للاشعة فوق البنفسجية فقد تم انتاجه بحدود العام 2006 وكانت الاستخدامات الاولى له في المجال العسكري حيث تم استخدامه كاحد التجهيزات للجنود في جهاز صغير بحجم كف اليد او اصغر تقريبا يستخدم في تعقيم الماء الذي يشربه الجندي بواسطة شفاطة (قصبة) حيث يمر الماء عبر فلتر اولي لتنقيته ثم يمر الماء على الدايود الضوئي ليتم تعقيمه وهو يعمل على بطارية صغيرة قابلة للشحن وكان الاستخدام الثاني له هو لتعقيم فرش الاسنان حين وضعها في الحاملة الخاصة بها وبعد اغلاق الغطاء فوقها يعمل لمدة 10 ثواني فقط ثم يطفاء ليعقم الفرش وهكذا تم استخدامه في مجال حشوة الاسنان حيث تم تصنيع دايو ديبعث الطول الموجي الخاص لهذه العميلة لجعل الجهاز اكثر كفاءة وبالنسبة لدايود الليزر فانه يولد تردد واحد ثابت ويكون مركزا بشكل نقطة صغيرة.
مع تحياتي


----------



## ومضه (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع جيد جداً لمافيه من معلومات

للامانه كل المواضيع قيمه جداً والفائدة منها كبيرة جداً جداً جداً


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ودائما كما عودتنا بمواضيعك المتجددة... نعم وبهذا التطور أصبح سرعة وعمق التصليب للحشوة أكثر وذلك بزيادة تركيز حزمة الإضاءة . وشكـــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## e.berakdar (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك
يعطيك ا لعافية


----------

